# Classic Bikes blog



## Rhythm Thief (8 Feb 2010)

Ms RT's dad, who is a big noise in the vintage bike scene (he's got a great collection of old racing machines, including lots of Paris frames, a couple of Flying Gates and about twelve Major Nicholls) has just set up  this blog. It's in its infancy but I'm sure he'd appreciate any new followers from the classic bikes enthusiasts among us.


----------

